# kaizen ephedrine



## Need2Grow (Jun 4, 2011)

Has anybody used Kaizen ephedrine HCL 8mg, bought from Canada?

Is it the real deal or am I best sticking to Chesteze for ECA?

Cheers


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

It's it from a online pharmacy mate? Or just a dodgy Internet site?


----------



## Need2Grow (Jun 4, 2011)

Astro nutrition or Century Supplements

I have read that the sites are ok, just the product I'm interested in

*edit* - hopefully this wont break any rules - sites are non AAS related


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Is it these mate

http://centurysupplements.com/ephedrine-hcl-150-tabs


----------



## Need2Grow (Jun 4, 2011)

big ste said:


> Is it these mate
> 
> http://centurysupplements.com/ephedrine-hcl-150-tabs


Yes, there the ones


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Need2Grow said:


> Yes, there the ones


They look ok to me but just seems strange them being OTC on a supplement site! Only one way to find out mate...


----------



## Need2Grow (Jun 4, 2011)

Yeah I thought that, but apparently it is legit in Canada, and these places specialise in shipping worldwide haha


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

Best iv had tbh! Fast delivery, around 5 days I think. Just get store cheap aspirin and caffeine.

If you google there should be a discount code for money off our free delivery or something from astro.


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

Yes its legal in Canada! Though they limit the amount you can buy.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Need2Grow said:


> Yeah I thought that, but apparently it is legit in Canada, and these places specialise in shipping worldwide haha


Go for it then mate, let us know how you get on... If they turn up


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Pharma grade buddy. G2G!


----------



## Need2Grow (Jun 4, 2011)

Cheers guys, think I'll go for it!

300 200mg caffeine tabs and bulk load of 75mg aspirin all ready to rock :rockon:

Using chesteze for now, will move onto these as soon as they come


----------



## Need2Grow (Jun 4, 2011)

astro sponsor muscle talk so are obviously ok, will go with them probably


----------



## L00NEY (Feb 22, 2010)

yep there g2g best ive found


----------

